# Audi 5000 C Quattro hard To Start Cold!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!!



## paradisetravel (Oct 24, 2001)

I have a 1987 Audi Quattro 5000 C. I love the car, but recently it takes many cranks on the old key to get started. The fuel pump comes on during pre-starts and someone told me that it may be a problem with a Idle Control Valve? My car has 117,000 miles on it and has been treated very good. Hot starts usual take 1 to 2 truns of the key. During cold starts the car starts at about 500 RPM's after many cranks and lacks a bit of power. Sometimes it takes a minute or so to get to be normal powered and come up to 1000 rpm idle. I always have to baby the throttle during these cold start becasue if I put too much throttle it stalls it. Otherwise my Quattro runs very STRONG once it has been started for about a minute or so. But col starts are a nightmare. I was wiondering what you may think my problem may be? I have done the following to the car so far: new plugs, new fuel filter in engine compartment, new cap and rotor, new air filter, new plug wires, fixed vacum leak and thats about aLL. None of these has helped my start problem. Your help is apreciated.
Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: Audi 5000 C Quattro hard To Start Cold!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!! (paradisetravel)*

If you're sure you don't have a vacuum line loose somewhere or a split in one of the rubber boots/hoses....it's probably the idle stabilizer. You can try to take it off, clean it inside with carb & choke cleaner and then lightly lube it with some silicone spray. They tend to get gummed up and can get stuck. That would fix your low/erratic idle. The hard starting when warm problem I know of and dealt with it on my 5000TQ but I can't remember at the moment what the problem was (need more coffee, maybe). The injectors go bad in the turbo I5s and result in hard starting, poor fuel economy, and puffs of smoke when starting up. Any of this sound familiar? Good luck.


----------



## paradisetravel (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi 5000 C Quattro hard To Start Cold!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!! (absolutcq20v)*

Hi Tony,
I am going to take your advice and remove and clean my Idle Stabalizer Control Valve. I do not have any problems wiht black smoke, The car still burns nice and clean. But I like your idea very much and Iam hoping it will eliminate my starting problems. I want to thank you for your help!
Jeff


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: Audi 5000 C Quattro hard To Start Cold!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!! (paradisetravel)*

For your Audi's sake.....I hope I'm as smart as I pretend to be.






















Let us know if that doesn't do it...good luck.


----------



## paradisetravel (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi 5000 C Quattro hard To Start Cold!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!! (absolutcq20v)*

I removed the cold start injector and it sprays on start up. I was wondering if anyone has any other ideas on what my problem may be?
Thanks,
Jeff







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 5000 C Quattro hard To Start Cold!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!! (paradisetravel)*

If your engine is very similar to mine, which it should be, the ISV or idle stabilizer valve (which you refer to as idle control valve) sits in front of the engine, on the right side, inside the curvature of the intake manifold. It is black, about 2" round and sits in a rubber boot on a bracket by the valve cover.
What you should do is disconnect the electric plug, disconnect the two vacuum hoses and unscrew the bracket that holds the ISV. Then clean the inside using either Carb Cleaner or Electro Cleaner (better cause it lubes) in the bottom of the two vacuum hose inlets. Replacement is reverse of removal.
I just did this on my car yesterday, and while it didnt help on starting, it made the idle rock solid, and removed the cold engine hesitation that I experienced.


----------



## paradisetravel (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi 5000 C Quattro hard To Start Cold!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!! (PerL)*

I wanted to Thank You for your post. Since your post I have done the following: I checked the cold start injector by pulling the electrical plug to it and starting the motor, a little rough on the cold idle, then I plugged it back in while still running, idle accelerated and smoothed out, I presume it is working? Also I checked the idle stabilizer valve too: I removed it, blew air through it, was open with little or no resistance and then blocked the hoses and tried starting the car, didn't want to start so I decided that idle control valve must be open at start up and so I decided it was probably not the problem because it was open and throttle operation is smooth all through the RPM range once it gets through it initial problematic cold start in the morning. Also I sprayed the plug wires while running and it ran strong as a horse. So, now I am leaning towards maybe a check valve problem for fuel pressure? Also, I would like to add that when I first try to start the car in the morning, it kicks like initially it has enough fuel to start, but then falls off like it lost its initial punch at start up, then I have to keep cranking it till it starts.


----------



## paradisetravel (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi 5000 C Quattro hard To Start Cold!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!! (paradisetravel)*

Vacuum lines are all good and secure.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Audi 5000 C Quattro hard To Start Cold!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!! (paradisetravel)*

When you had the idle stabilizer off, did you clean the inside with carb cleaner or similar stuff? What teh ISV does (I presume) is letting the correct amount of air pass so it will idle at a certain level (programmed in the computer). If it is sticky because of dirt, it will have trouble regulating the air flow.


----------



## paradisetravel (Oct 24, 2001)

*Re: Audi 5000 C Quattro hard To Start Cold!!!! PLEASE HELP!!!!!!!!! (PerL)*

I did not use carb cleaner which mayt be a mistake. I used WD-40 to clean it out!
Is this good or bad?
Jeff


----------

